# Minn Kota PowerDrive 665



## FormerParatrooper (May 8, 2016)

I have this old trolling motor, 12v, 28lb, 5 speed. Serial number is MKO 0934022.

I emailed Monn Kota and they could tell me nothing about the motor. I have searched this motor have come up with nothing. 

Can anyone tell me the year of it? Maybe where to get a manual? If you have one, what do I need to know about any quirks? 

Thanks.


----------



## perchjerker (May 8, 2016)

can you post a pic of the model number?

that number you posted does not compute. The 2 digits after MK should be letters, from A-J

thanks


----------



## FormerParatrooper (May 8, 2016)

perchjerker said:


> can you post a pic of the model number?
> 
> that number you posted does not compute. The 2 digits after MK should be letters, from A-J
> 
> thanks



This what I have:


----------



## perchjerker (May 8, 2016)

Ok I am not sure there

I get parts and info for Minn Kotas from Fish307.com. they have about everything. You could inquire to them about it

here is the link to the page to determine the year from the serial number. All I can think is yours is earlier then a 2000. 

https://www.fish307.com/content/schematics/minnkota/1996/665MXT.pdf

looking at the older models on this page, I did find a MX665 PD its a 1995 maybe its this one?

https://www.fish307.com/content/schematics/minnkota/1996/665MXT.pdf

here is the master list on the fish 307 site you could look through the older ones

https://www.fish307.com/minn-kota-trolling-motor-schematics-parts-cat/


----------



## FormerParatrooper (May 8, 2016)

That gets me closer than where I have been for a year, thank you very much. 

BTW, looked at your boat project, gives me some ideas for my 14ft Mirro Craft.


----------



## perchjerker (May 9, 2016)

FormerParatrooper said:


> That gets me closer than where I have been for a year, thank you very much.
> 
> BTW, looked at your boat project, gives me some ideas for my 14ft Mirro Craft.



sure thing

my build has been fun but my wife is getting a bit tired of it lol


----------



## FormerParatrooper (May 9, 2016)

perchjerker said:


> FormerParatrooper said:
> 
> 
> > That gets me closer than where I have been for a year, thank you very much.
> ...



Mine is too, but all I have done is paint it. lol


----------



## FormerParatrooper (Mar 14, 2017)

I have been doing more research on this TM, and what I have found is it is a 1987 or 1988 manufacture according to Northland Marine. Of course there is very little in the way of parts for it, pivot plates and props are all there is left. 

I will say this TM runs strong, I have had no issues with it and I find that to be a testament to the quality.


----------

